# tank of the month... wow.



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

found this from another site i check all the time (fazed.net pretty funny stuff) but anyway. thought i would share this, because its just so dang awesome.
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/totm/index.php


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

thats an amazing tank !

hate to think of how much it is to run!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

:shock:
i'm very jealous.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow, I can only dream of owning something so beautiful!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Jonno said:


> thats an amazing tank !
> 
> hate to think of how much it is to run!


i would like to know how much it cost to build, did you read what that guy went through to get it? and some of those reactors and such cant be too cheap. seems insane, something only a tourist aquarium would do.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I love the single sofa in front of it!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That tank is absolutly amazing!!!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

its in his business, so he just writes the WHOLE thing off as a business expense. I like the Energy's 1700 gallon stingray reef a whole lot better actually. Its pretty lightly stocked, and its centered around a blue dot who is just gorgeous, also his black tang is absolutely HUGE.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That tank is easily $30,000.00.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

if not more, the glass alone (because its waved like that) could be thousands.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> its in his business, so he just writes the WHOLE thing off as a business expense. I like the Energy's 1700 gallon stingray reef a whole lot better actually. Its pretty lightly stocked, and its centered around a blue dot who is just gorgeous, also his black tang is absolutely HUGE.


i absolutely loved that tank as well. Especially since im in love with stingrays!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> its in his business, so he just writes the WHOLE thing off as a business expense.


thats not really how taxes work though, he still had to pay for it, he just dont have to pay taxes on that money.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah, exactly... all that profit he has to pay taxes on is gone back into the business, tax free.

edit: by the way, I'm not attacking his design or tank, I think its beautiful... I just love the 1700 gallon stingray reef better thats all


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

whoa

left me speechless...


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

omg he'll spend so much time and money maintaining that thing that he wont have time to earn the money to keep it up lol


----------

